# Welches/r  Wort/Begriff  liefert die meisten Googletreffer?



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

Auflösung später:
mein Favorit z.Z liefert:


> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 1.850.000.000


sex liegt weit abgeschlagen bei 


> 1 - 10 von ungefähr 509.000.000 für sex


auch nicht schlecht 


> 1 - 10 von ungefähr 1.730.000.000 für house





> 1 - 10 von ungefähr 1.470.000.000 für street .


wer  bietet mehr?

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2006)

gilt das?
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=and&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
http://www.google.de/search?num=100&hl=de&newwindow=1&q=free&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2006)

Das wäre spontan, nach xxx, mein heisser Tipppp gewesen:
http://www.google.de/search?num=100&hl=de&newwindow=1&q=jobs&btnG=Suche&meta=
(jobs, 1.490.000.000)


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

and ist ein Bindewort und  kein Begriff, genau wie or 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=or&btnG=Suche&meta=

free ist ok 

daher z.Z Platz 1


----------



## rolf76 (22 Februar 2006)

Gilt auch "US"?
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=US&btnG=Suche&meta=
ungefähr 6.540.000.000 für US.

Oder "IT"
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=IT&btnG=Suche&meta=
ungefähr 4.950.000.000 für IT


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

ist etwas wackelig, das es zwei Wörter einschließt (eventell noch zig andere in anderen Sprachen) 

US = United States 
und us =  Personalpronom

 Die Definition der Frage ist   nicht präzise genug...

für it gilt genau  dasselbe


----------



## rolf76 (22 Februar 2006)

Dann bleibt aka vorn mit "free"
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=free&btnG=Suche&meta=
ungefähr 3.140.000.000 für free

"internet", "mail" und "email" sind auch recht weit vorn (um die 2.000.000.000)

*Neuer Spitzenreiter:*

"web"
http://www.google.de/search?num=100&hl=de&newwindow=1&q=web&btnG=Suche&meta=
ungefähr 5.580.000.000 für web


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

auch nicht schlecht


> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 1.920.000.000 für google
> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 3.290.000.000 für net
> Ergebnisse  1 - 10 von ungefähr 3.200.000.000 für english
> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 5.490.000.000 für internet.


nur knapp hinter web


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2006)

> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 10.060.000.000 für html. (0,08 Sekunden)


Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 13.960.000.000 für com. (0,13 Sekunden)


----------



## Teleton (22 Februar 2006)

Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 7.030.000.000 für home


----------



## rolf76 (22 Februar 2006)

Dann führt jetzt Teleton (wenn html und com nicht gelten?)

Abgeschlagen, aber nicht schlecht sind auch
6.470.000.000 für site
6.460.000.000 für search


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann führt jetzt Teleton (wenn html und com nicht gelten?)


laufen  außer Konkurrenz, da keine eigenständige Wörter bzw Abkürzungen

ist ganz schön verzwickt  dafür Regeln aufzustellen


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Februar 2006)

http://www.google.de/search?q=page


> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 11.610.000.000 für page.


----------



## tuxedo (22 Februar 2006)

> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 19.740.000.000 für www. (0,21 Sekunden)



www gilt auch nicht nehme ich an.

Gruß
Matthias
[/quote]


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.google.de/search?q=page
> 
> 
> > Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 11.610.000.000 für page.



merkwürdig, es gibt (wie schon oft beobachtet) Schwankungen bei Googletreffern 


> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 5.400.000.000 für page


----------



## rolf76 (22 Februar 2006)

Ich bekomme mit "page" auch nicht mehr hin...
5.370.000.000 für page


----------



## tuxedo (22 Februar 2006)

> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 13.330.000.000 für information



http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=information&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> > Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 19.740.000.000 für www. (0,21 Sekunden)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AT = außer Konkurrenz


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> > Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 13.330.000.000 für information
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=information&btnG=Suche&meta=



der ist Spitze, das Medium findet sich  selber


----------



## rolf76 (22 Februar 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> > Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 13.330.000.000 für information
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=information&btnG=Suche&meta=



Bei mir führt der Link zu dem Ergebnis:
6.040.000.000 für information.

Der von mir aus erreichbare Google-Server scheint einäugig zu sein...


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Der von mir aus erreichbare Google-Server scheint einäugig zu sein...


und bei mir Sehschwäche 


> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 12.750.000.000 für information.


----------



## Teleton (22 Februar 2006)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.google.de/search?q=page
> 
> 
> > Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 11.610.000.000 für page.


Verflucht, dass hat Dir der Teufel verraten *aufstampf* :bigcry:


----------



## drboe (22 Februar 2006)

*Re: Welches/r  Wort/Begriff  liefert die meisten Googletreff*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> wer  bietet mehr?


Ein nettes Spiel. Nur: wie will man den "Sieg" beweisen? Auf ein "zeig doch 'mal!" hin wird es niemandem gelingen mehr als 1.000 der Treffer anzeigen zu lassen. Egal, wieviele Treffer von Google in Bruchteilen von Sekunden behauptet werden: die (angeblich) Millionen von Seiten lassen sich so nicht anzeigen. Das Ergebnis entzieht sich also der (einfachen) Nachprüfung. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## bödefeld (22 Februar 2006)

Ganz meine Meinung! Den Hauptpreis wird keiner lange behalten können, da jeder Sieg angefochten wird. Da haben sich die Verantwortlichen ganz schön Ärger eingehandelt. Aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

Du meine Güte, das ist ein Zeitvertreib aus einer  Schnapsidee entstanden. 
Man muß  doch nicht immer gleich alles tierisch ernst nehmen. Gewinne sind keine ausgeschrieben, auch kein Abo...


			
				bödefeld schrieb:
			
		

> Da haben sich die Verantwortlichen ganz schön Ärger eingehandelt.


was  ein humorloser Spielverderber, nicht mal ironisch ist  das witzig


----------



## drboe (22 Februar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> was  ein humorloser Spielverderber, nicht mal ironisch ist  das witzig


Ganz meine Meinung! 

Die Zahlen schwanken übrigens enorm. Bei der Suche nach "page" behauptet google.de mit

Firefox 1.5.01 (Windows XP Prof.) 5.400.000.000 Treffer (Notebook)
IE 6.0 (Windows XP Prof.) 14.320.000.000 Treffer (Notebook)
Firefox 1.07 (Linux) 5.400.000.000 Treffer (Maschine A)
Konqueror 3.5.1 (Linux)  5.400.000.000 Treffer (Maschine A)
Konqueror 3.4.0 (Linux)  5.400.000.000 Treffer (Maschine B)
Firefox 1.07 (Linux) 14.320.000.000 Treffer (Maschine B)

Alles über den gleichen DSL-Anschluß. Merkwürdige Abhängigkeit!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zahlen schwanken übrigens enorm.


diese Schwankungen sind mir bei vielen  "Googeleien"  aufgefallen, ein und dasselbe Wort
liefert im Laufe von wenigen Stunden  auf derselben Maschine mit demselben  Browser
über dieselbe Schnittstelle mit derselben IP   völlig verschiedene Trefferzahlen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Februar 2006)

@drboe, leider hast Du auf das Falsche geschaut  Nicht der Browser, sondern der Webserver macht den Unterschied: 



			
				nslookup google.de schrieb:
			
		

> Non-authoritative answer:
> Name:   google.de
> Address: 216.239.59.104
> Name:   google.de
> ...





			
				nslookup [url schrieb:
			
		

> www.google.com][/url]
> Non-authoritative answer:
> www.google.de   canonical name = www.google.com.
> www.google.com  canonical name = www.l.google.com.
> ...



Also 6 verschiedene Google Server im Spiel (zum Load-Balancing)
http://216.239.39.104/search?q=page 14,340,000,000 
http://216.239.59.104/search?q=page 5,360,000,000 
http://216.239.57.104/search?q=page 5,850,000,000 
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=page 5,700,000,000 
http://66.102.9.99/search?q=page 5,700,000,000 
http://66.102.9.147/search?q=page 5,700,000,000 
http://66.249.87.104/search?q=page 5,400,000,000

@cp,
müssen wir jetzt mit numerischer IP weiterspielen?!

BTW, heisst das jetzt auch, dass die unterschiedlich viel finden? Wäre ja spannend, wenn das Ergebniss von der Maschine abhängt, auf der die Abfrage läuft.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> @cp,
> müssen wir jetzt mit numerischer IP weiterspielen?!
> 
> BTW, heisst das jetzt auch, dass die unterschiedlich viel finden? Wäre ja spannend, wenn das Ergebniss von der Maschine abhängt, auf der die Abfrage läuft.


aua, das wird mir zu kompliziert, "Kobra, übernehmen sie"


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 Februar 2006)

Gilt das hier Gesagte auch für den Nachbarthread?


----------



## News (22 Februar 2006)

Einen hab ich noch:


> ungefähr 15.590.000.000 für home


  
http://www.google.de/search?q=home


----------



## rolf76 (22 Februar 2006)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Einen hab ich noch:
> 
> 
> > ungefähr 15.590.000.000 für home
> ...



Nicht nur Du...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=139935#139935   :holy:


----------



## SEP (22 Februar 2006)

Recht weit oben auch "Copyright" "Contact" oder "Site" ....


----------



## drboe (22 Februar 2006)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> @drboe, leider hast Du auf das Falsche geschaut  Nicht der Browser, sondern der Webserver macht den Unterschied:


Das klingt sehr logisch. Es zeigt sich wieder einmal: wer misst, miss Mist! Nun war ich einfach verblüfft, einen Unterschied mit Faktor 2,6 zu sehen. Und deshalb hatte ich das Ganze sogar mehrfach durchgespielt, nachdem ich auf 2 PC nicht auf das hier publizierte Ergebnis gekommen war (andernfalls hätte ich das nämlich nie probiert). Jedesmal mit dem gleichen Ergebnis (und nicht aus dem cache!). 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.google.de/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLF,GGLF:1970-01,GGLF:de&q=*.*

Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 25.110.000.000 für *.*. (0,11 Sekunden

Einfach mal einen von den angeblich bösen fragen


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2006)

son Quatsch, mal etwas weiter nach vorne blättern, dort hatten wir uns drauf verständigt 
so etwas nicht zu werten.
typisch:  immer nur das  lesen und zur Kenntnis  nehmen,  was  in den Kram paßt


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Februar 2006)

Das ist nicht rechtskonform! Lies die Regeln!


typisch für angeblich nur angeblich Böse
bäh! 
knapp, cp... warst nur schneller weil ich rechtskonform reinpfriemelte


----------



## Captain Picard (29 September 2008)

*AW: Re: Welches/r  Wort/Begriff  liefert die meisten Googletreff*



drboe schrieb:


> Nur: wie will man den "Sieg" beweisen? Auf ein "zeig doch 'mal!" hin wird es niemandem gelingen mehr als 1.000 der Treffer anzeigen zu lassen. Egal, wieviele Treffer von Google in Bruchteilen von Sekunden behauptet werden: die (angeblich) Millionen von Seiten lassen sich so nicht anzeigen. Das Ergebnis entzieht sich also der (einfachen) Nachprüfung.


Beim Googeln bereits häufiger aufgefallen: Klickt man sich durch die Seiten bis ans Ende der Trefferseiten, werden meist eklatent weniger Treffer auf der dann tatsächlich  letzten Seite angezeigt als auf den davorliegenden.
Insofern ist die Trefferanzeige ein höchst  unsicherer  Anzeigemaßstab der höchstens die Größenordung angibt.  

für flash ergibt sich folgendes bezeichnendes  Bild auf der ersten Seite
flash - Google-Suche


> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 1.230.000.000 für flash


klickt man ans Ende  auf der ca 73.-77. Seite  (das variiert ständig) 
bekommt dies hier 
flash - Google-Suche


> Ergebnisse 761 - 770 von ungefähr 1.230.000.000 für flash. (1,16 Sekunden)


und keine weiteren Treffer


----------



## Kai K. (5 März 2009)

*AW: Welches/r  Wort/Begriff  liefert die meisten Googletreffer?*

Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 19.040.000.000 für 'a'


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2009)

*AW: Welches/r  Wort/Begriff  liefert die meisten Googletreffer?*



Kai K. schrieb:


> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 19.040.000.000 für 'a'



Ungültig, a ist kein Wort/Begriff


----------



## drboe (7 März 2009)

*AW: Welches/r  Wort/Begriff  liefert die meisten Googletreffer?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ungültig, a ist kein Wort/Begriff


Wenn englische Worte zulässig sind: *a (indefinite article): ein, eine*

Beispiele:
a cup of tea
in a couple of years

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (7 März 2009)

*AW: Welches/r  Wort/Begriff  liefert die meisten Googletreffer?*

Unter einem Wort im Sinne des Spiels  verstehe ich ein Substantiv

für *the* bekommt man 





> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 12.830.000.000


was den Schluss zuläßt, dass man im Englischen lieber undefiniert als definiert ist 

PS: wenn er das gemeint hätte, hätte er das dazu schreiben können.
so dürfte das lediglich das Abklappern der Buchstaben im Alphabet gewesen sein.

PPS: Die tatsächlichen Treffer sind übrigens  meist drastisch weniger als das was zu Beginn angezeigt 
wird. Geht man an das Ende der Trefferlisten, stehen dort oft Werte die hundertemal kleiner sind als die zuvor gezeigten Werte.


----------



## drboe (8 März 2009)

*AW: Welches/r  Wort/Begriff  liefert die meisten Googletreffer?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Unter einem Wort im Sinne des Spiels  verstehe ich ein Substantiv


OK, obwohl das Spiel mit "z. Z." eröffnet wurde und auch schon nach "free" gesucht wurde.



webwatcher schrieb:


> für *the* bekommt man
> was den Schluss zuläßt, dass man im Englischen lieber undefiniert als definiert ist


Ich vermute, das ist im Deutschen nicht anders. Man trifft öfter einen Freund als den Freund. Zum Glück, andernfalls hätte man ja nur einen. 



webwatcher schrieb:


> PPS: Die tatsächlichen Treffer sind übrigens  meist drastisch weniger als das was zu Beginn angezeigt
> wird. Geht man an das Ende der Trefferlisten, stehen dort oft Werte die hundertemal kleiner sind als die zuvor gezeigten Werte.


Wieder einmal ein Hinweis darauf, dass man dem, was in Suchmaschinen angezeigt wird, nicht allzu viel Wert beimessen sollte. Man fällt unter Umständen auf reines Marketing herein. Ich schrieb ja schon, dass man nur 1.000 Treffer tatsächlich anzeigen lassen kann. Wenn nun die Zahl der angeblichen Treffer nicht einmal konstant bleibt, so wird die vermutlich errechnet und Google kennt die absolute Zahl gar nicht. Und ggf. macht Google bei der Berechnung schlicht Fehler, wichtet z. B. ggf. mit Faktoren, die von der Position in den Trefferlisten abhängen. 

M. Boettcher


----------

